# The Intel Core i7 Overclockers Club



## zAAm (May 28, 2009)

I wondered why nobody has started a club like this since the Phenom guys have their own... 

This club is for everyone who OWNS an *overclocked i7* 920 (940, 950, 965 and 975 users can come as well although your sanity will be questioned  ). I suspect that most i7 owners overclock theirs anyway.

Please post your thoughts on the processor on anything from value vs the new i5, motherboards, performance vs other processors etc.
Overclocking information will also be welcome since the i7 overclocking thread is absolutely HUGE and you can't get any useful information on there anymore...

A handy crash course in i7 overclocking is available here: Core i7 Overclocking Basics

*If you want to join, just PM or post clearly the following details to me:* (If not in your system specs)

RUNNING Frequency (not your maximum overclock, the clocks which you normally run your i7 on)
Base Frequency
Voltage
Stepping
Motherboard
Memory model and speed
Cooling
Please try to send all the info to me, otherwise the field will be blank 









*Name*
 | 
*Frequency*
 | 
*Base Clock*
 | 
*Multiplier*
 | 
*Voltage*
 | 
*Stepping*
 | 
*Motherboard*
 | 
*Memory*
 | 
*Cooling*

zAAm | 4003.3MHz | 200.2MHz | 20 | 1.348V | C0 | Intel DX58 Smackover | 6GB Transcend JetRAM DDR3-1333 @ 600MHz, 8-8-8-19 | TRUE with 2xThermalright FDB-1600
Arciks | 4011MHz | 191.15MHz | 21 | 1.280V | D0 | Gigabyte EX58-UD5 | 6GB OCZ Gold DDR3-1600 @ 764MHz, 9-9-9-28  | Titan Fenrir
human_error | 4095MHz | 195MHz  | 21 | 1.4V | C0 | Asus P6T Deluxe OC Palm | 6GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 @ 720MHz, 8-9-9-24 | Danger Den MC-TDX Waterblock & 3x120mm Rad
Assassin48 | - | Pending | Pending | Pending | D0 | Gigabyte EX58-UD5 | 3GB Samsung DDR3-? @ ?, ? | Heatkiller Block
mudkip | 4200MHz | 200MHz | 21 | 1.264V | D0 | Gigabyte EX58-UD5 | 3GB OCZ Platinum XTC DDR3-1600 @ 800MHz, 7-7-7-20 | Scythe Infinity Mugen 2 with MX-2
Yukikaze | 3750Mhz | 188MHz | 20 | 1.18V | D0 | DFI LP DK X58-T3eH6 | 12GB OCZ Platinum DDR3-1600 @ 750Mhz 7-7-7-20-1T | Scythe Mugen II with 2x120mm Scythe Slipstreams.
Jakethesnake011 | 4109.7MHz | 205.5MHz | 20 | 1.400V | D0 | MSI Eclipse X58 SLI | 6GB OCZ Platinum DDR3-1866 @ 821.9MHz, 7-7-7-22 | TRUE, 2xUltra Kaze 3k's
Tatty_One | 4200.2MHz | 200.0MHz | 20 | 1.296V | C0 | Gigabyte EX58 UD4P | 3GB OCZ Platinum DDR3-1600 @ 600MHz, 6-6-6-18-1T | TRUE120 with 2xScythe SFlex
Paulieg | 4515.2MHz | 215.0MHz | 21 | 1.36V | D0 | Gigabyte EX58 UD5 | 6GB OCZ Reaper DDR3-1866 @ 860MHz, 8-8-8-24 (1.63V) | EK Supreme LT, Swifty 655-B, XSPC RX240, Custom Res
InTeL-iNsIdE | 3800Mhz | 181MHz | 21 | 1.28V | C0 | Asus Rampage Gene ROG | 3GB G-Skill DDR3-1333 @ 725MHz, 9-9-9-24 | Akasa Nero HDT
Chicken Patty | 3812.4 MHz | 181.5 MHz | 21 | 1.270V | C0 | EVGA X58 SLI | 6GB Nanya DDR3-1600 @ 726MHz,  9-9-9-24-1T | HW Labs GTX 480, Swiftech Apogee GTZ, MCP 655
4x4n | 4011.1MHz | 191.0MHz | 21 | 1.232V | D0 | Gigabyte EX58 UD4P | 6GB OCZ Platinum DDR3-1600 @ 764MHz, 7-7-7-20 | TRUE, Medium Speed Panaflo
tastegw | 3801.6MHz | 200.1MHz | 19 | 1.136V | C0 | Biostar TPower X58A | 6GB OCZ XMP DDR3-1600 @ 800MHz, 8-8-8-24 | Vigor Monsoon III with TX-2
SundM001 | 3162.7MHz | 150.6MHz | 21 | 1.248V | C0 | Gigabyte EX58-UD5 | 6GB Mushkin DDR3-1600 @ 799MHz, 9-9-9-27 | Thermaltake SpinQ
Wetbehindtheears | 4200.1MHz | 200.0MHz | 21 | 1.200V | D0 | Gigabyte EX58-UD5 | 3GB Crucial DDR3-1066 @ 610MHz, 8-9-9-23 | CoolerMaster V8
vivek90 | 4452.2MHz | 212.0MHz | 21 | 1.376V | C0 | Gigabyte EX58-UD5 | 6GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 @ 800MHz, 8-8-8-24 | Sunbeam CC Freezer, Silverstone FM 121
DarkEgo | 4200.0MHz | 200.0MHz | 21 | 1.360V | C0 | Gigabyte EX58 UD3R | 6GB Crucial Value DDR3-1600 @ 800MHz, 6-6-6-18-1T | Laing D4, MCR220, DTEK FuZion
wolf | 4200.0MHz | 200.0MHz | 21 | 1.272V | D0 | Asus P6T Deluxe V2 | 6GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 @ 800MHz, 8-8-8-20-1T (1.65V) | CoolerMaster V10
kid41212003 | 3800.0MHz | 190MHz | 20 | 1.296V | C0 | Gigabyte EX58 Extreme | 6GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 @ 760MHz, 9-9-9-24 | Noctua NH-U12P 1366 SE
DarkSaber | 4180.0MHz | 208MHz | 20 | 1.58V | C0 | Foxconn Bloodrage | 6GB OCZ Reaper HPC DDR3-1866 @ 1040MHz, 8-8-8-24-1T (2V) | Noctua NH-U12P
deathmore | 3255.1MHz | 155.0MHz | 21 | 0.992V | D0 | Gigabyte EX58-UD5 | 6GB G-Skill DDR3-1600 @ 775MHz, 9-9-9-24 | Noctua NH-U12P
Super Sarge | 3967.4MHz | 208.8MHz | 19 | 1.184V | D0 | Asus P6T Deluxe V2 | 6GB Mushkin Redline DDR3-1600 @ 823MHz, 6-7-6-18-1T (1.62V) | Arctic Cooling Freezer Rev 2
mastrdrver | 3998.6MHz | 199.9MHz | 20 | 1.264V | D0 | Asus P6T6 WS Revolution | 6GB GSkill Pi (Blue) DDR3-1600 @ 800MHz, 7-7-7-21-1T | Vendetta 2 & CoolerMaster R4
brandonwh64 | 4021.8MHz | 191MHz | 21 | 1.275V | D0 | Asus Rampage II Gene | 6GB(?) Crucial Ballistix D9 DDR3-2000 @ 1149MHz | Corsair A70

Averages
Frequency: *3911.62MHz*
Base clocks: *189.45MHz*
Voltage: *1.277V*
Memory Frequency: *752.65MHz*​







*Name*
 | 
*Frequency*
 | 
*Base Frequency*
 | 
*Multiplier*
 | 
*Voltage*
 | 
*Stepping*
 | 
*Motherboard*
 | 
*Memory*
 | 
*Cooling*

Dreadnought33 | 3520.0MHz | 160.0MHz | 22 | 1.296V | C0 | Asus Rampage II Extreme (Pending Gigabyte EX58 Extreme) | 6GB GSkill Trident DDR3-2000 @ 533MHz?, ?-?-?-? | Titan Fenrir
SpeedsticK | 4050.9MHz | 192.9MHz | 21 | 1.416V | C0 | Asus P6T-SE | 4GB Corsair XMS3 DHX DDR3-1333 @ 580MHz, 8-8-8-24 (1.6V) | Corsair H50








*Name*
 | 
*Frequency*
 | 
*Base Frequency*
 | 
*Multiplier*
 | 
*Voltage*
 | 
*Stepping*
 | 
*Motherboard*
 | 
*Memory*
 | 
*Cooling*

-









*Name*
 | 
*Frequency*
 | 
*Base Frequency*
 | 
*Multiplier*
 | 
*Voltage*
 | 
*Stepping*
 | 
*Motherboard*
 | 
*Memory*
 | 
*Cooling*

-









*Name*
 | 
*Frequency*
 | 
*Base Frequency*
 | 
*Multiplier*
 | 
*Voltage*
 | 
*Stepping*
 | 
*Motherboard*
 | 
*Memory*
 | 
*Cooling*

Ammugonevil | 3330.0MHz | 133.0MHz | 25 | 1.25V(?) | D0 | Asus P6T Deluxe V2 | 6GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 @ 801MHz, ?-?-?-? | Liquid Cooling (?)
Lordbollo | 4000.0MHz | 133.0MHz | 30 | 1.232V | D0 | Asus Rampage 2 Extreme (1406 bios) | 6GB Corsair Dominator DDR3-1600 @ 800MHz, 8-8-8-24 1T (1.65v) | Prolimatech Megahalems w/2xScythe 1600


*Additional Information (Under construction )*​
*Common steppings:*

*C0*
First stepping used on the first production CPU's. Overclocks mildly although some users have had pretty reasonable results of > 4.2GHz.​
*D0*
The newer stepping for the i7. Generally overclocks higher than the C0 i7's with less voltage. 4GHz is a standard overclock for a D0 on decent air cooling.​

*Cooling:*

*Air cooling*








You'll need proper cooling to overclock the i7 since they are hot as hell by default. A few types and pictures can be found here: Air Cooling Club​
*Water cooling*
If you want to go up a step albeit a pretty expensive step, try a watercooling setup. It is recommended to stay away from cheaper watercooling kits since high-end air coolers gives comparable performance for a lot less. A few types and pictures can be found here: TPU Water Cooling Club​


*Commonly used X58 motherboards:*

*EVGA X58 SLI*




View larger image​Manufacturer link: EVGA X58 SLI​Reviews: AnandTech, guru3d, Overclockers Club, [H]ard|OCP​Users with this motherboard: *Chicken Patty*​Specs:


Category | Specification
RAM | Up to 6 x DDR3-1600 Triple Channel (Max 12GB)
PCIe | 1 x PCIe x16, 1 x PCIe x8/x16, 1 x PCIe x8
IDE | 1 x UltraDMA133
Storage | 9 x Serial ATA 300MB/sec
RAID | RAID 0, RAID1, RAID 0+1, RAID5, JBOD
Network | 2 x 10/100/1000Mbit
*Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5* (Considered by many to be the best overclocking board)




View larger image​Manufacturer link: Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5​Reviews: AnandTech, [H]ard|OCP, Overclock3D.net, Xbit Labs​Users with this motherboard: *mudkip, Arciks, Assassin48, Paulieg, SundM001, Wetbehindtheears, vivek90*​Specs:


Category | Specification
RAM | Up to 6 x DDR3-2100+ Triple Channel (Max 24GB)
PCIe | 1 x PCIe x16, 1 x PCIe x16, 1 x PCIe x8
Storage | 10 x Serial ATA 300MB/sec
RAID | RAID 0, RAID1, RAID 10, RAID5, JBOD
Network | 2 x 10/100/1000Mbit
*MSI Eclipse SLI*




View larger image​Manufacturer link: MSI Eclipse SLI​Reviews: AnandTech, Overclockers Club, bit-tech.net, [H]ard|Enthusiast​Users with this motherboard: *Jakethesnake011*​Specs:


Category | Specification
RAM | Up to 6 x DDR3-1600 Triple Channel (Max 24GB)
PCIe | 1 x PCIe x16, 1 x PCIe x16, 1 x PCIe x4
IDE | 1 x UltraDMA133
Storage | 10 x Serial ATA 300MB/sec + 2 x eSATA
RAID | RAID 0, RAID1, JBOD
Network | 2 x 10/100/1000Mbit
*ASUS P6T-Deluxe*




View larger image​Manufacturer link: ASUS P6T-Deluxe​Reviews: AnandTech, guru3d, Techspot, bjorn3d, [H]ard|Enthusiast, Overclockers Club, bit-tech.net​Users with this motherboard: *human_error, wolf*​Specs:


Category | Specification
RAM | Up to 6 x DDR3-2000 (OC) Triple Channel (Max 24GB)
PCIe | 1 x PCIe x16, 1 x PCIe x16/x8, 1 x PCIe x8/x1 (x16/x16/x1 or x16/x8/x8)
IDE | 1 x UltraDMA133
Storage | 6 x Serial ATA 300MB/sec + 1 x eSATA + 2 x SAS 
RAID | RAID 0, RAID1, RAID 10, RAID5
Network | 2 x 10/100/1000Mbit
*Intel DX58 Smackover* (Some view this board as a sub-par overclocker. Will inform of my findings with it)




View larger image​Manufacturer link: Intel DX58 Smackover​Reviews: guru3d, Overclockers Club (reviews i7 on Intel DX58), Virtual-Hideout.net​Users with this motherboard: *zAAm*​Edit: If you've actually read up to this point, it seems I am essentially the only user of this motherboard as shown here. I guess putting this one under "Common motherboards" is essentially erroneous. ​Specs:


Category | Specification
RAM | Up to 4 x DDR3-1600 (OC) Triple Channel (Max 16GB)
PCIe | 1 x PCIe x16, 1 x PCIe x16, 1 x PCIe x4
IDE | None
Storage | 6 x Serial ATA 300MB/sec + 2 x eSATA
RAID | RAID 0, RAID1, RAID 10, RAID5
Network | 2 x 10/100/1000Mbit


----------



## Assassin48 (May 28, 2009)

not 100% but I think there is


----------



## Duxx (May 28, 2009)

TPU's Core i7 Overclocking and Feedback

It may not keep track of peoples achievements but there is definitely a thread about OC'ing i7's.


----------



## zAAm (May 28, 2009)

Like I said, that thread is for anyone, this is for owners only and hopefully this one can give a new user an idea of the overclock they can expect


----------



## zAAm (May 29, 2009)

Duxx said:


> TPU's Core i7 Overclocking and Feedback
> 
> It may not keep track of peoples achievements but there is definitely a thread about OC'ing i7's.



What I'm trying to do is make it easy for new i7 owners to see what they can expect on average if they want to overclock their cpu. I tried to make sense of that thread but it's just not worth shuffling through 118 pages to see what experiences people have had with the chip. With this thread I can sum up the type of overclocks people got and then newcomers (like I was) can see it quickly and easily


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 30, 2009)

can i join club pls


----------



## zAAm (May 31, 2009)

Sure, just PM your details to me and I'll add you


----------



## human_error (May 31, 2009)

My details are in my system settings. You can add both my 24hr and overclocking numbers seperately if you want.

Info not in system details:

My memory type is Corsair ddr3 xms3 (stock settings for ram were 1333mhz, 9-9-9-24)
My Stepping is C0
My Multiplier is 21
I am using watercooling still with a DD MC-TDX i7 edition cpu block.


----------



## zAAm (May 31, 2009)

Added, and welcome to the club!


----------



## Assassin48 (May 31, 2009)

my stuff comes in tomorrow so i guess
17 920 D0
Gigabyte UD5
Samsung 3x1gb

heatkiller block<-- later this week


----------



## zAAm (May 31, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> my stuff comes in tomorrow so i guess
> 17 920 D0
> Gigabyte UD5
> Samsung 3x1gb
> ...



Keep us posted as to the overclock you get with that D0! I'll add you the moment you have some more information on your system 

Edit: added you anyway, but will update your info once you get more


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 31, 2009)

Zaam add to voltage 1.280V >base clock 191.15mhz>mutiplier x21>memory frequency 764Mhz>clocks 9-9-9-28
and update CPU frequencu to 4011mhz  TY mate


----------



## zAAm (May 31, 2009)

Done. Do you run @ that speed 24/7? What are your temps like?


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 31, 2009)

No i run it about 10hours+- a day but its set on automatic core regulator when i do lil work wit my pc core clock is lower than 4ghz when i in games its got 4ghz+. cooler holds my cpu on 40C in all cases because it got auto profile to hold such temp.and add corsair cooler for my memory


----------



## mudkip (Jun 1, 2009)

add me : 

Core i7 920 D0 @ 4,2 Ghz 
Rest of the info :


----------



## zAAm (Jun 1, 2009)

Done, lol @ "Fuck i5"


----------



## mudkip (Jun 1, 2009)

I love low voltages






current tweaking for even lower vcore


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2009)

funny if you go below 1.000v


----------



## mudkip (Jun 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> funny if you go below 1.000v



Maby if I go for 3 or 3,3 Ghz but won't happen with 3,6


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Maby if I go for 3 or 3,3 Ghz but won't happen with 3,6



lower yes, but at 3.6 GHz, I dont know :laugh, you are pretty close man.


----------



## mudkip (Jun 3, 2009)

bump!


----------



## zAAm (Jun 3, 2009)

1.1V on 3.6GHz is just insane! Just a question though, are you undervolting just to check the stability of the cpu? Or are you trying to get a sort of sweet spot where the heat/performance ratio is better? 

I don't know much about the uses for undervolting except reducing power consumption and heat output. But this usually goes with underclocking. Now your overclocking/undervolting... New experience for me I must admit


----------



## mudkip (Jun 3, 2009)

zAAm said:


> 1.1V on 3.6GHz is just insane! Just a question though, are you undervolting just to check the stability of the cpu? Or are you trying to get a sort of sweet spot where the heat/performance ratio is better?
> 
> I don't know much about the uses for undervolting except reducing power consumption and heat output. But this usually goes with underclocking. Now your overclocking/undervolting... New experience for me I must admit



I just wanted to see how much volts I'd need for 3,6Ghz . so here I am 1.10v 

I'll check how much volt I will need for 2,8Ghz , which is comparable with stock 920 + turbo mode. 


good night young fellas


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 4, 2009)

Joining up!

Currently running at:
Frequency - 3.75Ghz
Base Frequency - 188Mhz
Voltage - 1.18v
Stepping - D0
Motherboard - DFI LP DK X58-T3eH6
Memory model and speed - OCZ Platinum, 6x2Gb DDR3 1600Mhz running at 1500Mhz CL7-7-7-20-1T
Cooling - Scythe Mugen II with a pair of 120mm Scythe Slipstreams.

I think I'll start my own low-voltage expedition over the weekend, I lowered my OC from 4.2Gh to 4Ghz and now to 3.75Ghz since the ambient temps are climbing through the roof (And at 4.2Ghz with 200 BCLK and Turbo Mode on I needed around 1.33v, and with nearly 40c ambient load temps would shoot through the frakkin' heavens towards the 90c mark !), but I haven't really tried a lower vcore at my current settings. That 3.6Ghz on nearly 1v is just insaaaaaane and has my total respect !


----------



## mudkip (Jun 4, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Joining up!
> 
> Currently running at:
> Frequency - 3.75Ghz
> ...



good to see you! welcome to the club


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 4, 2009)

mudkip said:


> good to see you! welcome to the club



Thanks 

I love my i7. Runs two virtual machines (2Gb RAM for each) one running a JBoss server for a university project, another one doing some stuff in Linux and the rig lets me game with practically no slowdowns at the same time. Now that's a workgamestation (I just made that term up....hehe).


----------



## zAAm (Jun 4, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Thanks
> 
> I love my i7. Runs two virtual machines (2Gb RAM for each) one running a JBoss server for a university project, another one doing some stuff in Linux and the rig lets me game with practically no slowdowns at the same time. Now that's a workgamestation (I just made that term up....hehe).



I must say that the i7 just beats everything out there in multitasking! And that's why I love it! I'm constantly shuffling between windows on 3 monitors and my RAM's mostly above 5GB used. And even with all that in the background running the i7 just breezes through everything when gaming... Now I only need my TRUE and then this puppy is really going to go through the roof 

And welcome to the club Yukikaze


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 4, 2009)

zAAm, I work at a x20 multi, not x21. I have turbo mode off at my present clocks.

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## zAAm (Jun 4, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> zAAm, I work at a x20 multi, not x21. I have turbo mode off at my present clocks.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome



Sorry, should've done the math


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 4, 2009)

zAAm said:


> I must say that the i7 just beats everything out there in multitasking! And that's why I love it! I'm constantly shuffling between windows on 3 monitors and my RAM's mostly above 5GB used. And even with all that in the background running the i7 just breezes through everything when gaming... Now I only need my TRUE and then this puppy is really going to go through the roof
> 
> And welcome to the club Yukikaze



I ran a X3380 and when i got my first i7 even wit ha mild OC of 3.8ghz it was outrunning the X3380 @ 4.8ghz by like 20% in the tasks that i do and was also faster in the benches by enough that 
it was clear that any benching needs to be done with the i7


----------



## zAAm (Jun 4, 2009)

*bump* Updated graphics! woot


----------



## zAAm (Jun 4, 2009)

Any comments or suggestions on the first page will be welcome! I want to create an easy reference for all new and up and coming i7 overclockers and please let me know if there's anything you think I should add. 

Edit: sorry about the double post...


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 4, 2009)

maybe put what graphics card is used

and the best benchmark score they are most proud of


----------



## zAAm (Jun 4, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> maybe put what graphics card is used
> 
> and the best benchmark score they are most proud of



I don't think the graphics card used will make a big difference in the CPU overclock. It is an i7 thread after all, not a benchmarking and general overclocking thread . The benchmark score I can maybe add but it'll probably be CPU related. Thanks for the input though


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is my Overclock on my i7 920 C0 and my MSI eclipse X58, which is not that bad of a board for overclocking, since I game and benchmark sometime with it.  I have not had the time to get much more out of the chip, which I think it might be able to hit 4.25 with HT on, and I have not even attempted trying with HT off, I think 4.4 would be nice, and hoping its possible


----------



## zAAm (Jun 4, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Here is my Overclock on my i7 920 C0 and my MSI eclipse X58, which is not that bad of a board for overclocking, since I game and benchmark sometime with it.  I have not had the time to get much more out of the chip, which I think it might be able to hit 4.25 with HT on, and I have not even attempted trying with HT off, I think 4.4 would be nice, and hoping its possible



What cooling are you using Jake? And memory brand?
Welcome to the club


----------



## mudkip (Jun 4, 2009)

zAAm said:


> What cooling are you using Jake? And memory brand?
> Welcome to the club



I added you @ yahoo , zaamrage@yahoo.com right?


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey, is zAAm == "za'am", the Hebrew word for rage/wrath ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm in!  The attached is my 24/7 settings for a C0 920 on air with HT enabled, she will do 4gig on a lot less with it disabled  Not sure if you are putting max stable overclocks on the front page or 24/7, if max stable then mine is 4.2gig (will do a lot more but not on air as temps get a bit toasty), she will do that on 1.3V.

All my other details are either in screenie or in my specs, please shout if you need more.


----------



## zAAm (Jun 4, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I added you @ yahoo , zaamrage@yahoo.com right?



Sorry mudkip, I've changed that. I'll update my profile with the right information now then you can add me on MSN or ICQ 



Yukikaze said:


> Hey, is zAAm == "za'am", the Hebrew word for rage/wrath ?



It wasn't originally the idea but I guess it fits in perfectly since my previous nick was Rage.  Thanks for the info!



Tatty_One said:


> I'm in!  The attached is my 24/7 settings for a C0 920 on air with HT enabled, she will do 4gig on a lot less with it disabled  Not sure if you are putting max stable overclocks on the front page or 24/7, if max stable then mine is 4.2gig (will do a lot more but not on air as temps get a bit toasty), she will do that on 1.3V.
> 
> All my other details are either in screenie or in my specs, please shout if you need more.



Will add you now. Welcome to the club Tatty_One 
I think I will add that you give your running overclock. Not your absolute maximum. This seems more sensible.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 4, 2009)

3 channel (3x1GB) Samsung* M378B2873DZ1-CF8 DDR3-1066 7-7-7-20

is this memory any good?
got 6gb of it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2009)

not sure, but samsung is not supposed to be that bad.


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 4, 2009)

so us i7 people, where do we post now, which is the best thread.... there is a few now?>


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2009)

i need to stop being lazy and post my settings up to get into this club.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 4, 2009)

i checked google and they came back to intels site

http://www.intel.com/performance/desktop/consumer_config.htm


----------



## mudkip (Jun 4, 2009)

3,2 Ghz @ 1.05v , memory is running 1600Mhz (Stock frequency) thanks to the 10x multiplier.


will undervolt tomorrow further , maby under 1v?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i checked google and they came back to intels site
> 
> http://www.intel.com/performance/desktop/consumer_config.htm







mudkip said:


> http://i39.tinypic.com/taoa2r.png
> 
> 3,2 Ghz @ 1.05v , memory is running 1600Mhz (Stock frequency) thanks to the 10x multiplier.
> 
> ...



  good job, under 1v will be hard, but doable maybe.


----------



## zAAm (Jun 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good job, under 1v will be hard, but doable maybe.



Second that


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 5, 2009)

I usually don't do clubs, but what the hell..I'll join....






Core i7 DO 920 4.5ghz@1.36v
Gigabyte UD5
OCZ Reaper 1866 6GB 8-8-8-24 1.63v
Water Cooling


----------



## zAAm (Jun 5, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I usually don't do clubs, but what the hell..I'll join....
> Core i7 DO 920 4.5ghz@1.36v
> Gigabyte UD5
> OCZ Reaper 1866 6GB 8-8-8-24 1.63v
> Water Cooling



Memory frequency Paulieg? Then I have all your info. And hopefully you can help someone by joining 

Welcome


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 5, 2009)

I've been inspired to try this 

This is the lowest my mobo will let me set the vcore to.

Here it is running:





And here it is done:


----------



## mudkip (Jun 5, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> I've been inspired to try this
> 
> This is the lowest my mobo will let me set the vcore to.
> 
> ...



Note : this program only stress your CPU 50% , not 100% so I don't use it anymore. Try LinX it stresses your CPU and memory to the max!


----------



## mudkip (Jun 5, 2009)

okay 3,2 Ghz @ 0,99375v in BIOS







rock solid baby!

idle temps are about 37-39 degrees. Load temps 50-53 degrees.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 5, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Note : this program only stress your CPU 50% , not 100% so I don't use it anymore. Try LinX it stresses your CPU and memory to the max!



If you set it to run 8 threads (Which I did, as the screenshots show you), instead of 4 (which is the default when you run it on an i7), it stresses your CPU 100%, as task manager and other load monitoring tools will show you.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 5, 2009)

mudkip said:


> okay 3,2 Ghz @ 0,99625v (or something like that , but under 1V) in BIOS
> 
> http://i42.tinypic.com/mhvtxx.png
> 
> ...



Niiiiice !!!!


----------



## zAAm (Jun 5, 2009)

mudkip said:


> okay 3,2 Ghz @ 0,99625v (or something like that , but under 1V) in BIOS
> rock solid baby!
> 
> idle temps are about 37-39 degrees. Load temps 50-53 degrees.



Awesome mudkip! Well done


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jun 5, 2009)

Count me in! 


3.8Ghz
2.66Ghz
1.28v 
C0 
Asus Rampage Gene ROG  
3Gb G-Skill 1333 9.9.9.24 @ 1450 9.9.9.24
Akasa nero HDT


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2009)

good job mudkip


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2009)

Finally in, lost my lazyness for once 


1. 3812.4 MHz
2. 181.5 MHz
3. Idle 1.270v - Load 1.292v
4. C0
5. EVGA X58 SLI
6.  3X1GB G Skill PI Blacks DDR3 16000    8-8-8-21  1T @ 1452 MHz
7. Water Cooled

These are my daily settings since I crunch I don't do any higher. Max oveclock stable for me is 4.3 GHz @ 1.49v-1.5v


----------



## mudkip (Jun 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Finally in, lost my lazyness for once
> 
> 
> 1. 3812.4 MHz
> ...



very nice for a C0!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2009)

mudkip said:


> very nice for a C0!



thanks, yeah  my c0 has behaved really good, thats why I still have it


----------



## mudkip (Jun 5, 2009)

Did some improvement

3,2 Ghz @ 0,98750v


----------



## zAAm (Jun 5, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Count me in!
> 
> 
> 3.8Ghz
> ...





Chicken Patty said:


> Finally in, lost my lazyness for once
> 
> 
> 1. 3812.4 MHz
> ...



Both added. Welcome to the club gentlemen 

BTW, 1.27V @ 3.8GHz on a C0? That's pretty darn good!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2009)

zAAm said:


> Both added. Welcome to the club gentlemen
> 
> BTW, 1.27V @ 3.8GHz on a C0? That's pretty darn good!



thanks man, here is  4.3 GHz ht on


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 6, 2009)

whats a good board to OC i7 with

with 6 memslots
at least 2 pci-e
sli support

below 210?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> whats a good board to OC i7 with
> 
> with 6 memslots
> at least 2 pci-e
> ...



check out this link, all under $200.  you really cant go wrong with them, they are all good.


but there are better performing board for a bit more money.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...N=2010200280 1070545356 4017&name=$100 - $200


----------



## zAAm (Jun 6, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> whats a good board to OC i7 with
> 
> with 6 memslots
> at least 2 pci-e
> ...



Check out the first page of this thread. I'm in the process of making a list of motherboards that are popular amongst overclockers. You can pretty much see everything you'd like there except the price (I'm not going to update the price every second now...)


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 6, 2009)

zAAm said:


> Both added. Welcome to the club gentlemen
> 
> BTW, 1.27V @ 3.8GHz on a C0? That's pretty darn good!



Yes mine is similar, I can do 3.8gig @ 1.24V load in OCCT but strangely it fails in Vantage and I have to up it to 1.26V for that bench.


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 6, 2009)

I'll join up. Here are my 24/7 settings with a 10 pass LinX. Chip will do 4.2 with 1.28vcore and reasonable temps, but at that speed, and with my GTX 260 folding, I'm over 500 watts and the fan is screaming on my psu. 

4.0
21x191
1.25 (bios) 1.23 (idle) 1.22 (load) 
D0 stepping
Gigabyte X58 UD4P
3x2gb OCZ Plat. @ 1528  7-7-7-20
Cooling with a TRUE and med speed panaflo


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 6, 2009)

zAAm said:


> Memory frequency Paulieg? Then I have all your info. And hopefully you can help someone by joining
> 
> Welcome



Woops, it's 1720 (8x).


----------



## zAAm (Jun 6, 2009)

4x4n said:


> I'll join up. Here are my 24/7 settings with a 10 pass LinX. Chip will do 4.2 with 1.28vcore and reasonable temps, but at that speed, and with my GTX 260 folding, I'm over 500 watts and the fan is screaming on my psu.
> 
> 4.0
> 21x191
> ...



Added 



Paulieg said:


> Woops, it's 1720 (8x).



Awesome!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2009)

can I please have my entry updated.

Got some Nanya 3x2GB RAM, running at same specs for now.  Just looser timings.  I'll tweak it more later.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 6, 2009)

Quick Update got my heatkiller block yesterday and didnt get the backplate so i have to wait 
to setup the pc 

Its killing me so much 
i had most of the components monday


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> whats a good board to OC i7 with
> 
> with 6 memslots
> at least 2 pci-e
> ...





Assassin48 said:


> Quick Update got my heatkiller block yesterday and didnt get the backplate so i have to wait
> to setup the pc
> 
> Its killing me so much
> i had most of the components monday



hope you get it soon bro, I might be purchasing my block in a week if available   Let me know how it goes bro


----------



## tastegw (Jun 8, 2009)

here is a link to my i7 rig
specs: http://tastegw.webs.com/specs.html
Not listed in the specs :  vigor monsoon III + TX-2
overclocks: http://tastegw.webs.com/overclocks.html

all the info is there with screen shots
my CO doesnt like anything past 3.8, and my ram doesnt like anything over 1600 ;(


----------



## zAAm (Jun 9, 2009)

tastegw said:


> here is a link to my i7 rig
> specs: http://tastegw.webs.com/specs.html
> Not listed in the specs :  vigor monsoon III + TX-2
> overclocks: http://tastegw.webs.com/overclocks.html
> ...



Added. Welcome


----------



## tastegw (Jun 9, 2009)

zAAm said:


> Added. Welcome



thanks for adding me,

any tips on how to increase my clocks?
it seems very odd to me that my highest overclock is also stable

i have tried the x20 multi with bclk @ 195 (3900MHz) and was a nogo 
i have tried loosening my timings on ram,  still a nogo
i have tried underclocking the ram, still a nogo
i cant break past the 3800 wall


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 10, 2009)

tastegw said:


> thanks for adding me,
> 
> any tips on how to increase my clocks?
> it seems very odd to me that my highest overclock is also stable
> ...



Let me know your voltage settings and dividers and I might be able to help, I trust you are familiar with the various idiosyncrasies of i7?


----------



## SundM001 (Jun 10, 2009)

With Turbo on. Runs a little slower at the normal 20x multiplier
   1. Runs at 3.0 24/7
   2. Base Clock 150
   3. Voltage around 1.25
   4. C0
   5. Motherboard Gigabyte X58-UD5
   6. 6GB Mushkin DDR3-1600 @ 799MHz, 9-9-9-27
   7. Thermaltake SpinQ








I am glad there is a thread like this. I wanted to figure out how to get a lower voltage.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 10, 2009)

Can I join?

Currently running this 24/7 @ 4.1GHz

1. 21x199
2. 1.184V
3. D0
4. Gigabyte UD5
5. 3GB Crucial DDR3 1066 CL7 
6. CoolerMaster V8 at present..


----------



## zAAm (Jun 10, 2009)

tastegw said:


> thanks for adding me,
> 
> any tips on how to increase my clocks?
> it seems very odd to me that my highest overclock is also stable
> ...



Also, what temperatures are you getting?



SundM001 said:


> With Turbo on. Runs a little slower at the normal 20x multiplier
> 1. Runs at 3.0 24/7
> 2. Base Clock 150
> 3. Voltage around 1.25
> ...





Wetbehindtheears said:


> Can I join?
> 
> Currently running this 24/7 @ 4.1GHz
> 
> ...



Will add you both now... Welcome to the club guys!


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 10, 2009)

Cheers xaam 

....only thing really bothering me is my temps - I think it's finally time to go water!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 10, 2009)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> Cheers xaam
> 
> ....only thing really bothering me is my temps - I think it's finally time to go water!



Thats the thing with them D0's often they run higher clocks on less voltage but many seem to be even warmer than the C0's, I got lucky with my C0 I think, she will run at 4gig with HT on at 1.28v and with just my TRUE she never goes out of the 50'sC in OCCT so I run that 24/7, I got her upto 4.2gig last night without even using Turbo with HT on on 1.325V and temps around 70C in OCCT which is well within the margins.  I couldnt do those numbers/temps with mu old DFI DK, this new Gigabyte UD4P is very sweet!


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 10, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats the thing with them D0's often they run higher clocks on less voltage but many seem to be even warmer than the C0's, I got lucky with my C0 I think, she will run at 4gig with HT on at 1.28v and with just my TRUE she never goes out of the 50'sC in OCCT so I run that 24/7, I got her upto 4.2gig last night without even using Turbo with HT on on 1.325V and temps around 70C in OCCT which is well within the margins.  I couldnt do those numbers/temps with mu old DFI DK, this new Gigabyte UD4P is very sweet!



That is some excellent numbers for the "CO" , 1.352v @ 4.2GHZ 

got to love the ease at which the Gig overclocks the chips, UD4P rocks


----------



## r9 (Jun 10, 2009)

If one good D0 sample water cooled and given core 1.5V how far it would go ?


----------



## tastegw (Jun 10, 2009)

voltages:

vcore=1.34
vtt=1.34
qpi=1.3
sb vtt=auto
nb vtt=auto
ram=1.64

temps i get with these voltagesacross the 4 cores)

idle= 29-35
load= 55-62



> I trust you are familiar with the various *idiosyncrasies* of i7?


i dont even know what that bold word means


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 10, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> That is some excellent numbers for the "CO" , 1.352v @ 4.2GHZ
> 
> got to love the ease at which the Gig overclocks the chips, UD4P rocks



Thanks, I dont suppose you care to share some of your UD4P Bios settings for anything 4.2gig and above, I am struggling to move forward here, I am sure it's not the chip, probably just some of my noobish settings on this new board, anything ya got would be gratefully received!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 10, 2009)

tastegw said:


> voltages:
> 
> vcore=1.34
> vtt=1.34
> ...




That word means the little things that the platform seems to like for stable overclocks, like trying to keep your vcore and QPi volts as close to one another as possible, using the uncore and memory dividers sensibly and remembering that QPI, Uncore, Bclock and PCI-E are all so closely linked on this platform, one subtle adjustment can sometimes make it all fall into place, for example, have you raised your PCI-E voltages at all?  If not, raise it a couple of increments along with NB Vtt.


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 10, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Thanks, I dont suppose you care to share some of your UD4P Bios settings for anything 4.2gig and above, I am struggling to move forward here, I am sure it's not the chip, probably just some of my noobish settings on this new board, anything ya got would be gratefully received!



HI. the best way is to IM me your settings and we can go from there


----------



## tastegw (Jun 10, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> That word means the little things that the platform seems to like for stable overclocks, like trying to keep your vcore and QPi volts as close to one another as possible, using the uncore and memory dividers sensibly and remembering that QPI, Uncore, Bclock and PCI-E are all so closely linked on this platform, one subtle adjustment can sometimes make it all fall into place, for example, have you raised your PCI-E voltages at all?  If not, raise it a couple of increments along with NB Vtt.



my NB Vtt is on auto, so im not sure what it is set to, what voltage do you recommend for this.

and i havnt messed with the pci-e frequency, rasing to 102-103 i can try.
i have read many places that 1.30 is near the most you should set the QPI, have i been reading bad info, or was that just playing safe.  do you reccomend me setting it to 1.34 for my next OC try.

turbo,  should i try to leave this on and get the extra multi's to push my OC past 3800 or no.
i think no because of stability issues. but you know better than i do, so i will listen to what you have to say on this matter.

and ya i do keep my uncore double of my ram frequency so the problem does not lie there.

pci-e frequency and qui voltage i will try to tweek with to see if i can break the 3.8GHz wall i have atm.

thanks for the help, and thx in advance if you supply more!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 11, 2009)

tastegw said:


> my NB Vtt is on auto, so im not sure what it is set to, what voltage do you recommend for this.
> 
> and i havnt messed with the pci-e frequency, rasing to 102-103 i can try.
> i have read many places that 1.30 is near the most you should set the QPI, have i been reading bad info, or was that just playing safe.  do you reccomend me setting it to 1.34 for my next OC try.
> ...




OK, this is just a guess purely because I dont know your motherboard, Firstly I dont mean PCI-E frequency, I mean vtt, does the board have Voltage (not bandwidth) adjustment for the pci-e lanes?  Mine does and my last did.

You mentioned that your NB vtt is set to auto, does it not give you what the ACTUAL setting is in the BIOS anywhere?  Often it will be on the Hardware section that shows fan speeds and general voltages?  If not, try downloading a hardware info proggie that will give you all the different actual voltages.

Turbo is purely preference, personally I always attemp to manage a stable overclock first without turbo purely because turbo is just increasing one cores speed in reality according to load only, once you have a stable overclock without it, then try it later for even more speed!  Thats just my preference as I said, I dont even really count turbo as an overclock really, again it's just personal because as I said, it's only overclocking (in reality) 25% of your CPU.

On the UNcore divider, I beleive it's at LEAST double, I have read where some have dropped the memory divider but not the Uncore divider and had some better results, personally I havent but it might be worth a try?  Say 6 for ram and 16 for uncore.

Lastly, sometimes it's just good to go a bit overboard from the word go with VCore and QPI volts just to factor them out of the equation, you can always drop them down if you get a successful boot.  Dont forget CPU Pll also, as your BClock increases, you may need a bit more than "auto" juice there also.

My response is very general with a few things to try purely because I dont know your board and it's BIOS, have you tried Googling the board to find forums with other TPower users and steal their settings to try?  I think Xtreme Systems has a TPower overclocking thread for example.

Lastly (really lastly) if you still struggle with the overclock, try the x19 multiplier, on my last board I had much more stable overclocking success with 19x, on this board it's the opposite.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 11, 2009)

I've managed to break 4.4GHz but its only stable for benching!!

HT off to save some core temps


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 11, 2009)

Very nice Wet, that V8's holding up well, can you get a Vantage or 2006 run out of that or is it just SuperPI etc? ........ care to share your key BIOS settings?


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 11, 2009)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> I've managed to break 4.4GHz but its only stable for benching!!
> 
> HT off to save some core temps
> 
> http://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr5/xpdualcore/Capture.png



Sweet,  9.3 on the superPi, what ram u use and the timings?

yea i think most of us have our known bench stable settings for our own enjoyment, running it hard to see what system can do, but then have our 24/7 settings that we go  home to at night  


From what i see in your settings, that chip will prob do around 4.5ghz bench stable to a point, tht is a nice OC for the voltage so it should scale very nicely 
also see you got the crutials that we all stocked up on, sweet, also the DO and a UD5p, Thats a *FIRECRACKER* thats just waiting to be LIT~! 

I like the boards that have the bios memory for saving multi profiles, makes overclocking easier and getting back to the HOT speeds jsut a click away


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 11, 2009)

Cheers guys... am at work @ present but will try and post settings when I get home tonight....

@ Tatty... tried running WPrime after SP and it shut down... so I guess temps got too high!

@ SV ... no I was using my OCZ Platinum 1600 CL7 for that last run. I just wanted to see if my Crucials were holding me back.... seems they were. I could get to 4.1 stable on Crucial... but this is my highest speed. All RAM settings were set on Auto apart from setting voltage to 1.64V so I really couldn't tell you much about them tbh I don't really know how (or why/when) to change them!

Edit: yeah I like the fact I can save a base profile then save my Benching and Normal profiles as well.... I think this build is gonna be one of my better builds!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 11, 2009)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> Cheers guys... am at work @ present but will try and post settings when I get home tonight....
> 
> @ Tatty... tried running WPrime after SP and it shut down... so I guess temps got too high!
> 
> ...



Whats your memory and uncore dividers on that run?


----------



## tastegw (Jun 11, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> OK, this is just a guess purely because I dont know your motherboard, Firstly I dont mean PCI-E frequency, I mean vtt, does the board have Voltage (not bandwidth) adjustment for the pci-e lanes?  Mine does and my last did.
> 
> You mentioned that your NB vtt is set to auto, does it not give you what the ACTUAL setting is in the BIOS anywhere?  Often it will be on the Hardware section that shows fan speeds and general voltages?  If not, try downloading a hardware info proggie that will give you all the different actual voltages.
> 
> ...



thanks for the good info so far!
i wish i got a different board when i was getting all my parts together.

but anyways,  here is some info for you.

my hardware monitor lists this for my *current stock speeds*:

cpu idle temp: 31C
NB temp: *48C* (is that high? i would think so)
system temp: 33C
cpu vcore: 1.232v
NB VCC: 1.088v (it uses the 1.10v settings i think)
cpu VTT 1.136

here are the voltages that i can change:
cpu vcore (duh!)
cpu VTT (1.2v and up)
cpu PLL (1.8, 2.0, 2.2, or 2.4....those are the only options, and they all look scary to me! lol)
dram 
nb vcc (1.1v and up)
sb vcc 
*QPI/PCI-e PLL *(1.1v and up)

now here is something that may or maynot matter,
with all the voltages that i have set in the past, my boards shows them all still in "green", except for my QPI/PCI-e PLL.  the boards shows the last safe voltage for this is like 1.2ishv, and i hit the "red" when i set it to 1.3v and just ignore the color warning.

do all the i7 motherboards link the qpi and the pci-e via voltage?

ok, your turn! hehe

oh btw,  the x19 multi is what i have been using, because i struggle with the x20 multi


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

very good job wetbehindtheears   but HT shows on in CPUz, you sure it was disabled?


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok, back from work and here are CPU-Z details of RAM:




They are OCZ Platinum DDR3 PC3-12800 1600MHz CL 7-7-7

BIOS is flashed to F7 and settings are:


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL you're right CP I've disabled Turbo Boost NOT Hyper Threading!! lol 

Gonna give it another shot with HT OFF!

OMG!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> LOL you're right CP I've disabled Turbo Boost NOT Hyper Threading!! lol
> 
> Gonna give it another shot with HT OFF!



  i was puzzled


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 11, 2009)

CP look at my last post!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> CP look at my last post!



stop rubbing it in my face, i already did


----------



## vivek90 (Jun 16, 2009)

Add Me For This










Sorry But it is the same ram CONFIRMED !!!!!
My Cooler is 
Sunbeamtech Core-Contact Freezer 
With
Silverstone FM 121 120mm @ 110 CFM >>> FAN


HIGHEST BCLK I Have ACHIVED








♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice run..... nice voltage too for a C0


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 16, 2009)

I can't wait to join this club! I'll be picking up my i7 920, Bloodrage, and memory near the end of the month/beginning of July


----------



## zAAm (Jun 16, 2009)

vivek90 said:


> Add Me For This
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Added, you just don't specifiy the type of RAM and the cooling you're using? 



mrw1986 said:


> I can't wait to join this club! I'll be picking up my i7 920, Bloodrage, and memory near the end of the month/beginning of July



Awesome, you won't regret it


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 16, 2009)

Could you update the front page for me please, all hardware the same, just a Gigabyte UD4P now, the settings are OCCT stable and amazingly cool for a C0, actually good enough for a 24/7 setting which it will probably become.

Thanks


----------



## DarkEgo (Jun 16, 2009)

RUNNING Frequency 4200
Base Frequency 200
Voltage 1.36 (1.40 in bios)
Stepping CO
Motherboard Gigabyte UD3R
Memory model and speed Crutial Value 1600 MHz CL6
Cooling Laing D4, MCR220, DTEK FuZion


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2009)

very nice overclocks guys


----------



## zAAm (Jun 16, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Could you update the front page for me please, all hardware the same, just a Gigabyte UD4P now, the settings are OCCT stable and amazingly cool for a C0, actually good enough for a 24/7 setting which it will probably become.
> 
> Thanks





DarkEgo said:


> RUNNING Frequency 4200
> Base Frequency 200
> Voltage 1.36 (1.40 in bios)
> Stepping CO
> ...



Both updated and added... Welcome DarkEgo


----------



## DarkEgo (Jun 17, 2009)

zAAm said:


> Both updated and added... Welcome DarkEgo



Thank you. I am thinking about dissabling 3 cores, turning off hyper threading and going for a 5GHz SuperPI/ WPrime run. Only thing is I realy need a new RAD first. I get 80*C at load at 4.2! And that is only the regular OCCT stress test. So if anyone can find a good deal on a rad that can cool an i7 (for less the $50) please let me know!


----------



## zAAm (Jun 17, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> Thank you. I am thinking about dissabling 3 cores, turning off hyper threading and going for a 5GHz SuperPI/ WPrime run. Only thing is I realy need a new RAD first. I get 80*C at load at 4.2! And that is only the regular OCCT stress test. So if anyone can find a good deal on a rad that can cool an i7 (for less the $50) please let me know!



Ouch, that's hot! Almost as hot as my 920 @ 2.6 with the stock piece of cardboard shite they call a cooler. I can't wait for my TRUE! It's really taking ages and the guy who said he'll get it for me will only go when his motherboard is in stock with the suppliers... Sulk


----------



## wolf (Jun 17, 2009)

heya ZAAm, I wanna Join 

   1. 4200mhz
   2. 2666mhz
   3. 1.2875 (set in Bios)
   4. D0
   5. Asus P6T Deluxe V2
   6. Corsair TR3X6G1600C8 1600mhz
   7. CoolerMaster V10


----------



## zAAm (Jun 17, 2009)

wolf said:


> heya ZAAm, I wanna Join
> 
> 1. 4200mhz
> 2. 2666mhz
> ...



Done, welcome to our humble abode...


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 17, 2009)

another i7 is getting to go up and running 
my first i7 rig is almost done just waiting on the pumps 

second rig
920 4ghz @ 1.3
3x1 supertalent 
true


----------



## wolf (Jun 17, 2009)

also zAAm, thats 8-8-8-20 1T @ 1.65v  planning to go 12gb soon...... maybe, but i want faster.

its nice to have core i7


----------



## DarkEgo (Jun 17, 2009)

Anybody who is looking for ram this Crutial Value is amazing. I got 1600 MHz, CL6 at 1.5v. MEMTEST stable!


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow, I didn't know Paul's running his cpu normally at 4.5GHz...

Anyway here's mine:

RUNNING Frequency: 3800MHz 
Base Frequency: 190
Voltage: 1.296v
Stepping: C0
Motherboard: GIG Extreme
Memory model and speed: TR3X6G1333C9 @1520MHz 9-9-9 24


----------



## zAAm (Jun 17, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Wow, I didn't know Paul's running his cpu normally at 4.5GHz...
> 
> Anyway here's mine:
> 
> ...



Thanks, added. Welcome


----------



## wolf (Jun 18, 2009)

Also zAAm, i'm still not sure why, but its definitely a coolermaster V10


----------



## zAAm (Jun 18, 2009)

wolf said:


> Also zAAm, i'm still not sure why, but its definitely a coolermaster V10



Sorry man, I read like crap again... Will be fixed now :shadedshu


----------



## wolf (Jun 18, 2009)

heheheh not a problem man, not at all, glad to be part of the club 

V10's awesome tho... truly a sight to behold.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 18, 2009)

wolf said:


> .... V10's awesome tho... truly a sight to behold.



LOL ... it should be.... it's about 3 times bigger than my V8!! lol

I did look at V10 but the cost.... good to see it's not wasted tho !


----------



## CAPITAL LETTERS (Jun 18, 2009)

lol this is funny, more than half of the i7 920 owners have their i7's overclocked past 4 GHZ.

this sorta makes me want one lol


----------



## tastegw (Jun 18, 2009)

CAPITAL LETTERS said:


> lol this is funny, more than half of the i7 920 owners have their i7's overclocked past 4 GHZ.
> 
> this sorta makes me want one lol



this poor cat could only achieve 3.8 ;(,  but im more than happy with that.

i7 920 @ stock is better than my old phenom II 940 @ 3.75


----------



## CAPITAL LETTERS (Jun 18, 2009)

stop it please! im in tears with envy of all you i7 owners!


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 18, 2009)

New stats ... same gear... except mixture of Crucial and OCZ RAM (with 1 bad stick!)


----------



## vivek90 (Jun 18, 2009)

Updated my self with the ram





My Cooler is
Sunbeamtech Core-Contact Freezer
With
Silverstone FM 121 120mm @ 110 CFM >>> FAN

♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 19, 2009)

Not sure if someone has posted this before (I'm not prepared to trawl thro' hundreds of posts!) but I discovered this i7 calculator on the net:

NehalemCalc - it takes away a lot of the problems of setting wrong QPI Multi, Uncore Multi etc setting ......

http://icrontic.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78307

Def worth a look


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2009)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> Not sure if someone has posted this before (I'm not prepared to trawl thro' hundreds of posts!) but I discovered this i7 calculator on the net:
> 
> NehalemCalc - it takes away a lot of the problems of setting wrong QPI Multi, Uncore Multi etc setting ......
> 
> ...



dont remember seeing it, however cool little tool   Thanks.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jun 20, 2009)

Another interesting thing I found was a Gigabyte pdf guide to overclocking the 920 to 4GHz. Although the specifics are for the Gigabyte EX58 Extreme they should also apply to most other boards and is def worth a read if you are new to overclocking the i7.....

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/10827/gigabyte_shows_how_to_overclock_i7_920_cpu_to_4ghz/index.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 20, 2009)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> Another interesting thing I found was a Gigabyte pdf guide to overclocking the 920 to 4GHz. Although the specifics are for the Gigabyte EX58 Extreme they should also apply to most other boards and is def worth a read if you are new to overclocking the i7.....
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/10827/gigabyte_shows_how_to_overclock_i7_920_cpu_to_4ghz/index.html



i'll review it, see if there is anything I can put to work from there that I haven't done already


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 24, 2009)

tastegw said:


> this poor cat could only achieve 3.8 ;(,  but im more than happy with that.
> 
> *i7 920 @ stock is better than my old phenom II 940 @ 3.75*



Seriously? How so?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Seriously? How so?



yeah I find that a bit Biased


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm gonna have to agree, lol


----------



## Binge (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't agree, but I am biased


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 25, 2009)

Binge said:


> I don't agree, but I am biased



I dont know if I agree and I cant decide if I'm biased


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 25, 2009)

Question for you guys, what are normal temps on the stock cooler at default clocks, and what kind of temps are people on aftermarket coolers getting with overclocks? Whats the highest 24/7 people are getting with air and what kind of temps do they get? I'm researching my options, although i5 is do out in Q3, I'm damn interested in another Intel setup.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 25, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Question for you guys, what are normal temps on the stock cooler at default clocks, and what kind of temps are people on aftermarket coolers getting with overclocks? Whats the highest 24/7 people are getting with air and what kind of temps do they get? I'm researching my options, although i5 is do out in Q3, I'm damn interested in another Intel setup.



I run at 4gig 24/7 as per my specs, at full load in OCCT in large dataset I hit temps of around mid 60's, thats with ambients of about 25C, I can bench at 4.2gig with max temps at around high 70's or very low 80's, I have not tried to see if I can bench higher yet purely because of time..... but I will!


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 25, 2009)

Got some new gear, sent a PM zAAm forgot I already joined a few months ago.


----------



## zAAm (Jun 26, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Got some new gear, sent a PM zAAm forgot I already joined a few months ago.



Haha, saw that yes... Your details are updated though


----------



## DarkEgo (Jun 30, 2009)

I have hit hard times and need to sell me computer. I just lost my job today and bills are coming in. Including all of the OTW's how much do you think I could get for my whole rig? $'s not pounds please.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> I have hit hard times and need to sell me computer. I just lost my job today and bills are coming in. Including all of the OTW's how much do you think I could get for my whole rig? $'s not pounds please.



damn dude sorry to hear that man .  As far as how much to get for it, i'll leave that up to somebody.  im not good with that.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 1, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> I have hit hard times and need to sell me computer. I just lost my job today and bills are coming in. Including all of the OTW's how much do you think I could get for my whole rig? $'s not pounds please.



Just having a quick scan at that nice rig of yours, if you sold it in parts probably around $1000 realistically, as a whole system a bit less.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm Sorry to hear that Dark  , I'm sure you could get a decent amount by parting it out. That will be the fastest/easiest option IMO. Surely you could sell it as a whole, but not many people will know how to work with water, especially if they are not commuter savvy. Might be best to part it out among TPU and other forums.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 1, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> I have hit hard times and need to sell me computer. I just lost my job today and bills are coming in. Including all of the OTW's how much do you think I could get for my whole rig? $'s not pounds please.



depending on how much money you need i would just sell the high dollar items that can be replaced easily.

i'd say sell your cpu, video card , lcd, motherboard and other such items. keep the hard to find things like your water setup.

i dont know how soon you'll be able to afford the stuff again but at least you would be aligning yourself for a faux upgrade path in the distant future.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> depending on how much money you need i would just sell the high dollar items that can be replaced easily.
> 
> i'd say sell your cpu, video card , lcd, motherboard and other such items. keep the hard to find things like your water setup.
> 
> i dont know how soon you'll be able to afford the stuff again but at least you would be aligning yourself for a faux upgrade path in the distant future.



that is very true man, I never thought of that.  What do you say darkego, good idea?


----------



## DarkEgo (Jul 2, 2009)

I found a buyer for the SSD so that should hold me over for a little while. I am going to look for a new job but if I can't find one I am going to have to keep selling off computer parts to pay for bills. If anyone wants anything out of my rig PM me with an offer.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 3, 2009)

Noctua NH-U12P SE1366 on the way, anyone have experience with that cooler?


----------



## t_ski (Jul 3, 2009)

From what I understand, it's basically the NH-U12P with the 1366 mounting.  I have that combo myself, but gave it up for watercooling.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

Here is my second i7 rig 
920 ES 3.78ghz 180x21  @ 1.37v
3x1gb Super Talent 540mhz @ 7-7-7-20 1t 
Gigabyte UD3
True Push/Pull

trying to get a feel for it before i push it any further


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 10, 2009)

finally got the rest of the parts in:
















Going for max boot up.... didnt like that it needed 1.34v+ for 4.2... grrrr


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

what cooler is that 

Noctua ?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 10, 2009)

yeppers, Noctua. Keep in mind, what your not seeing is my AC vent where my rig is sitting RIGHT under hah


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> yeppers, Noctua. Keep in mind, what your not seeing is my AC vent where my rig is sitting RIGHT under hah



I hate you lol jk

hopefully my other i7 rig gets up and running 

its been sitting there for 2 months now 

all thats left is to cut some tubing and mount the res


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 10, 2009)

BTW.. this DFI T3eH8 board is amazingly badass. I love it so far... soooo many options!


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> BTW.. this DFI T3eH8 board is amazingly badass. I love it so far... soooo many options!



johnny can you do a 3d06 and vantage run ?

i want to compare mine with yours since they are almost the same


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 10, 2009)

sure, still working on max bootable, might be a while.

can't get it to boot at 215 blck.... dammeeett


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> sure, still working on max bootable, might be a while.
> 
> can't get it to boot at 215 blck.... dammeeett



did you turn off all of the extras ?

i left turbo on and just turned off eveything else

even after i did that it still kept changing frequency and voltages, so i had to change the voltage option in vista to High Performance


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah, but turbo doesnt work if speed step isn't on correct? What was your highest bootable, what voltages were used?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Yeah, but turbo doesnt work if speed step isn't on correct? What was your highest bootable, what voltages were used?



This is my current setting for boinc 
haven't had much time to overclock 
Everything Auto


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 10, 2009)

dang, 1.37 for 3.78... im lucky! 1.35 for 4.2. Now.. i have no clue if its stable.. bout to find out


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> dang, 1.37 for 3.78... im lucky! 1.35 for 4.2. Now.. i have no clue if its stable.. bout to find out



yea this is an ES /CO 

its for crunching/Folding so no biggy


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 10, 2009)

Ahhh ok. Makes sense.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Ahhh ok. Makes sense.


my main rig is a BEAST

920 D0 on a heatkiller block 
UD5
3x1gb Pi Blacks <-- Might get another set idk yet
2x 4870x2 one is on air other on water

but still under construction lol


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 10, 2009)

dang nice!


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> dang nice!



thank you 

So how you doing on the oc ?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 10, 2009)

4.2 seems to be the max so far. I'm not comfortable using 1.38+ vid right now. So.. 4.2 max bootable. 

going to do some runs at 4.0 now


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 10, 2009)

3DMark 06 - 4.0GHz - No HT - No Turbo - 20x - 200blck - 4870X2 default


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW!
thats with 1 4870x2 right ?

try it with ht on i want to see what kind of score you hit


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 10, 2009)

yep, 1 4870x2


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> yep, 1 4870x2



Thats KRAZY!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 10, 2009)

making 4.0 stable needs much more than 1.26 hah


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> making 4.0 stable needs much more than 1.26 hah



try comparing your oc to others 

what i did first was set everything to auto and bump my ram to 1.66 and then just up the BLCK by 5 till it hangs on prime95 then bump volts


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2009)

looks awesome Johnny


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 10, 2009)

my superoverclock


----------



## t_ski (Jul 10, 2009)

another 12yo with who thinks we're all stupid or something :shadedshu


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 10, 2009)

but program showed me this speed, but only for 1sec thou.And i never said that someone here is stupid,and it was not posted here for something like that i showing it to you just to show that all progams got bugs.And not that u are stupid or so.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 10, 2009)

so dont call me 12yo,for reasons you thought out by yourself.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 10, 2009)

When you post up a screenshot as your OC without any explanation, it mirrors the same garbage we see all the time from little boys who think they're cool.  This is a fairly serious discussion and I don't have any patience today for jokes which are passed off as real.  Sorry...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 10, 2009)

cpuz or it didnt happen.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 10, 2009)

t_ski said:


> When you post up a screenshot as your OC without any explanation, it mirrors the same garbage we see all the time from little boys who think they're cool.  This is a fairly serious discussion and I don't have any patience today for jokes which are passed off as real.  Sorry...



As comes out u dont even read what i am writing.U just say something in blue sky,that never was said by me.I just showed you issue that shows my program.And nothing more.If u cant understand it its not my problem.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 10, 2009)

Arciks said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090710/cpu overclock.jpg
> my superoverclock



That was your exact post.  You put up crap without an explanation and expect us to know it's a bug or software glitch?  Your explanation only came after I called you out about it.  You want to say it's a glitch?  Then say it's a glitch when you post it, not when someone else calls you on it.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 10, 2009)

You should come up yourself wit such idea that its a glitch,because theres no such overclock in world record as u can see in picture.But u like always must aggresivly attack me.Whats wrong with u people.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 10, 2009)

gah... just chill guys.

we misunderstood your post.

please explain next time.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> lease explain next time.



Like fit said.  Let's move on...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 11, 2009)

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1434325


----------



## t_ski (Jul 11, 2009)

I got a little present yesterday.  Anyone know what it is?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 11, 2009)

a ridicules sized kit of ram?


----------



## mudkip (Jul 11, 2009)

tits?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> a ridicules sized kit of ram?



ridiculous as in 12GB?


----------



## t_ski (Jul 11, 2009)

mudkip said:


> tits?



No, I got the tits this morning


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 11, 2009)

pfffft..... tits are just a tease without their more popular counterpart


----------



## t_ski (Jul 11, 2009)

got that, too


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 11, 2009)

NICE... same here. 






on topic though... i was considering taking my I7 rig on vacation with me but seeing how i dont know anyone in AZ thats  here on TPU i think ima leave it home.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 11, 2009)

watch yer twitter posts:

http://travelinglight.professionaltravelguide.com/2009/06/twitter-robbery-of-arizona-man-could.html


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 11, 2009)

gah... bastards. 

ima rig a gun at my door. 

booby twaps FTW


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 12, 2009)

Welp.... 4.0GHz with HT needs 1.30-1.31v (for 100% stability). I don't have the best D0... but um... this shit is fast, lol.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 12, 2009)

I think those volts are OK - don't seem too high to me


----------



## mudkip (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah voltage are OK. I think you could even lower the voltage if you'd use 21x multiplier


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm using Win 7 so I have the 21x multiplier issue. I know if the modified Real Temp fix but having to use software to force the 21x multi is annoying. Any idea of Vista 64 is more overclockable than Win 7 RC with the i7's? Also, what VVT/QPI voltage's are people using? What is ideal and what is too much for 4.0?


----------



## Binge (Jul 13, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> I'm using Win 7 so I have the 21x multiplier issue. I know if the modified Real Temp fix but having to use software to force the 21x multi is annoying. Any idea of Vista 64 is more overclockable than Win 7 RC with the i7's? Also, what VVT/QPI voltage's are people using? What is ideal and what is too much for 4.0?



Read this post and burn it into your memory~~~~~ http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1472692#post1472692


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 13, 2009)

Read and burned, but I knew that already mister Binge. My question is still valid.


----------



## Binge (Jul 13, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Read and burned, but I knew that already mister Binge. My question is still valid.



My bad J5.  So what exactly are you looking for?  A list of OCs to 4.0GHz I've done on D0s?  Gladly~!

So far I've worked with 8 chips, and all were from the same batch except for the first chip.  These are the 4.0GHz voltages all prime/OCCT stable

VCore|QPI
1.30/1.38
1.21/1.24
1.24/1.36
1.28/1.34
1.18/1.20
1.175/1.18
1.25/1.25
1.32/1.18


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 13, 2009)

Thats what I wanted to see! Thanks Robert! I haven't found a thread with a D0 listing like that, dankeee!


----------



## Binge (Jul 13, 2009)

Snot every day people just get to work on a bunch of D0s


----------



## mudkip (Jul 13, 2009)

Binge said:


> My bad J5.  So what exactly are you looking for?  A list of OCs to 4.0GHz I've done on D0s?  Gladly~!
> 
> So far I've worked with 8 chips, and all were from the same batch except for the first chip.  These are the 4.0GHz voltages all prime/OCCT stable
> 
> ...



I'd like to have the ''1.175/1.18'' chip


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 13, 2009)

3DMark 06 run. 4.2GHz, HT on, 21x (turbo).


----------



## Binge (Jul 14, 2009)

Anyone want to fall in love?  I have


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 14, 2009)

That is purrrrrty


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2009)

Binge said:


> Anyone want to fall in love?  I have
> 
> [url]http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/sidewindercomputers_2062_75861617[/URL]



That is very nice! So Lian DDC's are the same as Swiftech MCP355's right? Does the pump fit into the bottom of that reservoir?


----------



## Binge (Jul 14, 2009)

erocker said:


> That is very nice! So Lian DDC's are the same as Swiftech MCP355's right? Does the pump fit into the bottom of that reservoir?



Yes DDC = MCP they are all Liang pumps, swiftech just rebrands.  That res is a pump top for two pumps in tandem.


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2009)

That thing would be absolutely perfect for this Panzerbox case I'm trying to watercool. I got my new, non leaky radiator in today (thanks bogmali ) I'm going to try to get everything to fit, but if it just doesn't work out with my current res, I'm going to order that XSPC res. That is really a good deal for fifty bucks, I'd pay $70 for it!


----------



## Binge (Jul 14, 2009)

I have one of their normal bay res and it's the best freaking thing evarrrr.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 15, 2009)

Yay. Now if only it would run a bench...


----------



## DarkEgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Binge said:


> Anyone want to fall in love?  I have
> 
> [url]http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/sidewindercomputers_2062_75861617[/URL]



If I had two sperate loops could I combine them with that?


----------



## Binge (Jul 15, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> If I had two sperate loops could I combine them with that?



that's the idea.


----------



## DarkEgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Binge said:


> that's the idea.



Awsome, as soon as my second DDC arives I am going to buy one.


----------



## Binge (Jul 15, 2009)

Here's the manual.  http://www.xspc.biz/manuals/dualddcbayres.pdf


----------



## DarkEgo (Jul 15, 2009)

That is GOD LIKE. How does it compare to other tops for the DDC's performance wise?


----------



## Binge (Jul 15, 2009)

If it's XSPC then it's in the top 2.  EK and XSPC currently hold the top...top spots.


----------



## zAAm (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey guys, I've FINALLY gotten my Thermalright Ultra Extreme 120 RT1366!! Took me like two months to get it because of difficulties finding a dealer and then finding someone that can actually get it from them... (Thermalright dealers in South Africa are scarce as shit). Sheesh. But I have it in my hands finally...

Will keep you updated on my results. Tomorrow I'll rip out the motherboard to mount the beast 

Hopefully I'll get decent results with my C0... (Holding thumbs)


----------



## Binge (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm glad for you!  The TRUE is one of the better air coolers on the market.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 20, 2009)

zAAm said:


> Hey guys, I've FINALLY gotten my Thermalright Ultra Extreme 120 RT1366!! Took me like *two months to get it because of difficulties finding a dealer and then finding someone that can actually get it from them[b/]... (Thermalright dealers in South Africa are scarce as shit). Sheesh. But I have it in my hands finally...
> 
> Will keep you updated on my results. Tomorrow I'll rip out the motherboard to mount the beast
> 
> Hopefully I'll get decent results with my C0... (Holding thumbs)*


*

Dang! Congrats on the cooler, that is horrible that it took that long to get one. I can only imagine how damn relieved you are! FINALLY!!!! I'm anxious to see what it does, the Noctua cooler is nice and the main reason I got it over the TRUE was because of its quiet dual fan setup. That, and I found the Noctua for $74 SHIPPED. Lets see some results! 


I started working on max oc with default vid. Here is the result:






3.6GHz at 1.16v. I think this may be my summer OC... so damn hot here! I've got a SSD to install with the latest Win7 x64 build. Hopefully the same settings will allow turbo (I've yet to try). I've yet to play with the memory timings either, that is next on the list. Bench setup is 4.2, sadly it requires much more vid.*


----------



## zAAm (Jul 20, 2009)

Today I just tried some settings and hit a very interesting snag in the Intel motherboard. With my BIOS it would not allow me to change ANY memory settings without locking up, so I tried the newest BIOS and that worked wonders. In no time I got it up to 4GHz stable in OCCT (but strangely it gave a blue screen in Prime95, which prompted me to increase the VCore a tad).

Idle temps are in the region of 38-39 degrees and OCCT got it up to 71 degrees max. (Which is a bit high for my liking but still way lower than the stock cooler at 2.66GHz)
So here is my results so far:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2009)

zAAm said:


> Today I just tried some settings and hit a very interesting snag in the Intel motherboard. With my BIOS it would not allow me to change ANY memory settings without locking up, so I tried the newest BIOS and that worked wonders. In no time I got it up to 4GHz stable in OCCT (but strangely it gave a blue screen in Prime95, which prompted me to increase the VCore a tad).
> 
> Idle temps are in the region of 38-39 degrees and OCCT got it up to 71 degrees max. (Which is a bit high for my liking but still way lower than the stock cooler at 2.66GHz)
> So here is my results so far:
> ...



that seems about right for a C0.  Thats what mine needs to be fully stable at 4GHz.  Good job 


johnny, good job too!  how hot does it get there at this time of the year?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that seems about right for a C0.  Thats what mine needs to be fully stable at 4GHz.  Good job
> 
> 
> johnny, good job too!  how hot does it get there at this time of the year?



100's with ease. Hit 109F last week. :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> 100's with ease. Hit 109F last week. :shadedshu





here its like a constant high 90's low 100's  with heat index and such.  Thats crazy.


----------



## zAAm (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome to DarkSaber and his extreme overvolted C0 and Reapers...


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jul 21, 2009)

hm i will be watching this page as i intend getting myself an i7 920 and mobo for my birthday
(well no one else will get me 1 )
i'd love to know some of the problems you guys have had with them
i'e mobo's processors memory pm me so you dont clog up this page i'm waiting
p's i love the idea of this thread 

btw guys CPU-Z 1.52 is out for anyone interested


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> here its like a constant high 90's low 100's  with heat index and such.  Thats crazy.



Apologies for off topic..... I am on holiday in Florida at the beginning of November with my family, what temps can I expect then?


----------



## zAAm (Jul 21, 2009)

Just a short question, do you guys run your i7's at ~4GHz 24/7? Or just for benchmarks and then clock to a more reasonable clock (like 3.6GHz or so at lower voltages)? I'm thinking that even though my chip will run mostly under speedstep at around 2.4GHz, the voltage will stay pretty high. Think I should be worried?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 21, 2009)

zAAm said:


> Just a short question, do you guys run your i7's at ~4GHz 24/7? Or just for benchmarks and then clock to a more reasonable clock (like 3.6GHz or so at lower voltages)? I'm thinking that even though my chip will run mostly under speedstep at around 2.4GHz, the voltage will stay pretty high. Think I should be worried?



I do run 4gig 24/7 on mine, but i got lucky with this C0 chip, I do that at 1.25V with HT on and on full load she stays in the high 60's so i figure.. why not, I dont run with turbo enabled either (although I should really) so I am on a 200BClk @ 20x.


----------



## Binge (Jul 21, 2009)

zAAm said:


> Just a short question, do you guys run your i7's at ~4GHz 24/7? Or just for benchmarks and then clock to a more reasonable clock (like 3.6GHz or so at lower voltages)? I'm thinking that even though my chip will run mostly under speedstep at around 2.4GHz, the voltage will stay pretty high. Think I should be worried?



mine is at the stats in my specs 24/7.  These chips can handle it.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been running mine at 3.6 mainly because I haven't found the right setting(s) for 4.0 with 100% stability. At 3.6 I'm using default voltage and its prime95 stable for 8+ hours, HT on, 1.16v. I'm trying to get 4.0 HT to be be stable at the lowest voltages possible, still working on it. But like Binge said, 920's can handle the abuse. They are stout CPU's.


----------



## MrHydes (Jul 23, 2009)

nice to know that gulftown 32nm will be LGA 1366 and support X58

as fuad said like a bloomfiled 4 plus 2 (hexacore) 

i might keep my classfied and get one of these westmere tok


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 23, 2009)

Well i have a i7... can i join.. contimplating overclocking


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jul 24, 2009)

Ammugonevil said:


> Well i have a i7... can i join.. contimplating overclocking



If you've got one...welcome!! 

more details please...


----------



## zAAm (Jul 24, 2009)

Ammugonevil said:


> Well i have a i7... can i join.. contimplating overclocking



Just give me your details as set out in the first post and I'll add you as our first Extreme user I believe (975). 

Also, welcome to Dreadnought33, our first 940 user!


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 24, 2009)

Willco, saturdays the only day that i have off.........so ill do it then (tomorrow)


----------



## deathmore (Jul 25, 2009)

id like to join the club
I7 920 D0, gigabyte EX58-UD5, g skill 1600mhz ram, noctua NH-u12p cooling with two fans.
http://img.techpowerup.org/090725/i7 920 mhz.jpg
full load crunching:
http://img.techpowerup.org/090725/i7 920 full load.jpg


----------



## zAAm (Jul 25, 2009)

deathmore said:


> id like to join the club
> I7 920 D0, gigabyte EX58-UD5, g skill 1600mhz ram, noctua NH-u12p cooling with two fans.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090725/i7 920 mhz.jpg
> full load crunching:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090725/i7 920 full load.jpg



Added, welcome to the club deathmore! 
Do you run your 920 undervolted all the time?


----------



## deathmore (Jul 25, 2009)

yes i do i haven't had any problems at this voltage should i be putting the voltage higher?


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jul 26, 2009)

If it's running fine then why bother adding V? 

... I just wish I had time at moment to try and lower mine!


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 28, 2009)

Well this is me... Core i7 975...

# 
1

Name  
Ammugonevil

Frequency  
3.33GHZ

Base Frequency  
@

Multiplier  
 25X Unlocked

Voltage  
Better check...	

Stepping  
5

Motherboard  
P6T Deluxe V2

Memory  
Corsair 2048MB DDR3 1602 MHz x3 (6GB)

Cooling 
Liquid cooling ...

	-


----------



## zAAm (Jul 28, 2009)

Ammugonevil said:


> Well this is me... Core i7 975...
> 
> #
> 1
> ...



Hey Ammugonevil, welcome to the club as our first Extreme user  I would like to know your cpu voltage, ram timings and if you can be a little bit more specific on the "liquid cooling" part? Is it a standard kit or was it factory fitted or... I would just like to add it since no watercooling kit is alike. Just want to complete the list  Thanks


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 28, 2009)

A 975 on STOCK ? Heresy !!!!!


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 28, 2009)

Well the Cooling system was factory fitted... yes im scum.. Its called alienice 3.0..


----------



## mudkip (Jul 28, 2009)

shame on you...


----------



## zAAm (Jul 28, 2009)

Ammugonevil said:


> Well the Cooling system was *factory fitted*... yes im scum.. Its called alienice 3.0..



Hehe, I thought that was the case as you didn't specify anything - most water cooling users are enthusiasts and their loops are their pride and joy  Also, the stock 975 might have given it away as well...

Most of us are probably just jealous though, that 975 would likely overclock insane!


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 28, 2009)

Make no mistake im no end user... it was just a moment of weakness added to a number of factors such as little time... and weakness.. and other elements too such as ..weakness


----------



## zAAm (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok, forgiven 

Let us know if you decide to overclock that sucker


----------



## mudkip (Jul 29, 2009)

I have still not forgiven


----------



## Lordbollo (Jul 29, 2009)

You should add me as the second 975 owner then.
Current specs

i7 975 @ 4Ghz (133x30) @ 1.232v (am testing for lowest stable voltage i can get) D0 stepping naturally
Cooled by Prolimatech Megahalems with 2x Scythe 1600 rpm fans.
Asus Rampage 2 Extreme (1406 bios)
6gb Corsair ddr3 1600 C8 Dominator at 1600/8/8/8/24 1T @ 1.65v

Currently loads to 66/65/63/64 on the cores running prime95 v25.11 with 8 running threads.

At stock speed of 3.33 defaulted to a voltage of 1.14.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1494426&postcount=41   link to thread with some pics of it.


----------



## mudkip (Jul 29, 2009)

Lordbollo said:


> You should add me as the second 975 owner then.
> Current specs
> 
> i7 975 @ 4Ghz (133x30) @ 1.232v (am testing for lowest stable voltage i can get)
> ...



You got to love the unlocked multiplier. Nice voltage for 4Ghz

Although my 920 does 3,8Ghz @ 1.12v , so is the extra $ really worth the unlocked multiplier? I'd say no , but if you can afford it, why not?


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Jul 29, 2009)

Just ordered this stuff...







Plus mounting plate, and these babies...






 to Thrackan for pointing me to a great UK site...

https://www.aquatuning.co.uk/index.php

EDIT: forgot to mention that MIPS now have an international site (think it's still in early stage - but you don't really need German for 99%!)
http://www.mips-computer.com/index...._MIPS_COPPERPOMBLACK_MAINBOARDSETS.htm?pos=10

and now I want wanna these...


----------



## Lordbollo (Jul 29, 2009)

mudkip said:


> You got to love the unlocked multiplier. Nice voltage for 4Ghz
> 
> Although my 920 does 3,8Ghz @ 1.12v , so is the extra $ really worth the unlocked multiplier? I'd say no , but if you can afford it, why not?



That you do for sure , I wasn't sure how much voltage it would require to get to 4ghz so i started at 1.3v and am slowly working my way back. My older qx9650 needed more than 1.4v to hit 4ghz so I am not complaining. And as you said if ya can afford it why not. Your 920 is so far the best o/cing one i have seen to hit that, hold on to that sucker for dude.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 3, 2009)

Mine does 3.6 at 1.15-1.16v but 4.0 requires 1.3+ to be stable. So, for 24/7 I do 3.6. I'm still working things out.


----------



## Lordbollo (Aug 4, 2009)

Well just an update. I am now down to 1.2v set in the bios and cpu-z shows 1.192 v and I primed for more than 4hrs yesterday (ver 25.11) and it passed no problems. I have got my temps down from high 60's, to where none of the cores goes above 60 now. I am still using just the multi to o/c I as yet haven't tried to push the rampage 2.


----------



## zAAm (Aug 4, 2009)

Lordbollo said:


> You should add me as the second 975 owner then.
> Current specs
> 
> i7 975 @ 4Ghz (133x30) @ 1.232v (am testing for lowest stable voltage i can get) D0 stepping naturally
> ...



Sorry, just got around to adding you now. Welcome to the club! 
Pretty decent voltages you're getting! Those EX's are insane...

Also: Added a link to the Core i7 Overclocking Basics thread - for beginner i7 overclockers who has some experience in overclocking already... Crash course basically


----------



## Dreadnought33 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok, here goes my OC to my i7 940 ES. I'm using a Titan Fenrir to cool down the beast.






These results are with an ambient temp of 26 ºC outside the chassis and 33 ºC inside it.

I don't dare adding any more Vcore


----------



## Yukikaze (Aug 18, 2009)

News, news, news:

My 975 Extreme Edition is now on the way. Ordered it last night. Sold my i7 920 locally for approx 300 USD (New one costs around 400 USD around here), and paid 495$ for the 975 (Ordered through work).

Can't wait for it !!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> News, news, news:
> 
> My 975 Extreme Edition is now on the way. Ordered it last night. Sold my i7 920 locally for approx 300 USD (New one costs around 400 USD around here), and paid 495$ for the 975 (Ordered through work).
> 
> Can't wait for it !!!



awesome bro, keep us posted


----------



## Yukikaze (Aug 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> awesome bro, keep us posted



Well, here's me giving it a quick run at 1.056v at stock settings just too see what my starting point is:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

very nice man.  almost under 1v .   Looks like its going to be a good overclocker.  hopefully


----------



## Yukikaze (Aug 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> very nice man.  almost under 1v .   Looks like its going to be a good overclocker.  hopefully



Apparently, not an amazing one. It is cooler than my previous 920 by about 4-5 degrees at the same voltage (Or maybe the cooler is sitting better this time), but it doesn't clock much better apparently. The memory controller is far better though. The one on my 920 didn't like DDR3 speeds over 1500Mhz much, this one ran my RAM at 1866Mhz (9-9-9-22-2T, 1.635v) with no issues (This is with 6x2Gb, to boot).

I spent half the day I had spare overclocking it. I managed to POST at 4.7Ghz, but there's no way to get it anywhere near stable there on air cooling (Took over 1.4v to POST it). Highest stable I got was 4.17Ghz at around 1.33v on the cores. Highest memory clock was 1866Mhz. Fastest QPI was 3600Mhz (7.2G/T) or so.

At the end of the day I just decided to dial it down to a nice and cool 24/7 setting running 133x25 at 1.056v (The same clocks as the above pic) but with the memory running 1333Mhz at 6-6-6-15-1T timings. Passed 20 rounds of Linpack like that, so I'd call it stable (And fast enough for anything but a larger e-peen ). The best part at these settings is the load temp. I am loading to around 55c in LinPack, but under, say, prime64 it tends to keep below 50c under load (The ambient in the room is around 24c, and I have the Mugen 2 over AC MX-2 with a pair of Scythe S-Flex 1200RPM fans in a push-pull config on it).

Sorry for no more pics/screenies, I am gearing up for vacation (And have tons of things to finish up) so I don't have time for a full pretty report.

In other news, my oldie P4 died....*sniff*. It survived for so long, but it looks like the olde P4P800-E Deluxe just gave up and died. It was a good board, too. Did 280FSB (Around 4.2Ghz with my S478 Prescott was the setting it died at), pretty good for its day. No idea what I am going to do with the AGP HD3850, the EL OCZ DDR1 (Does 400Mhz at 2-2-2-5 timings at 2.85v) and the rest of the stuff.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Apparently, not an amazing one. It is cooler than my previous 920 by about 4-5 degrees at the same voltage (Or maybe the cooler is sitting better this time), but it doesn't clock much better apparently. The memory controller is far better though. The one on my 920 didn't like DDR3 speeds over 1500Mhz much, this one ran my RAM at 1866Mhz (9-9-9-22-2T, 1.635v) with no issues (This is with 6x2Gb, to boot).
> 
> I spent half the day I had spare overclocking it. I managed to POST at 4.7Ghz, but there's no way to get it anywhere near stable there on air cooling (Took over 1.4v to POST it). Highest stable I got was 4.17Ghz at around 1.33v on the cores. Highest memory clock was 1866Mhz. Fastest QPI was 3600Mhz (7.2G/T) or so.
> 
> ...




Well at least it undervolted good and it's allowing you better memory performance.  You are right, even at all defaults, it is fast enough for anything.  Whenever you want to do some benches, then just crank that sucker up and you are good .  Thanks for the feedback and enjoy your vacation bro


----------



## Yukikaze (Aug 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks for the feedback and enjoy your vacation bro



Will definitely do. This vacation is four years in uniform and three years of university overdue.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Will definitely do. This vacation is four years in uniform and three years of university overdue.



uniform?   Anyhow, well earned my friend


----------



## Yukikaze (Aug 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> uniform?   Anyhow, well earned my friend



Yeah, I served in the armed forces of my country. Infantry Lieutenant.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Yeah, I served in the armed forces of my country. Infantry Lieutenant.



gotcha now, well done man.  Well earned indeed.


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 23, 2009)

1. 4201.6 MHz
2. 200.1 MHz
3. 1.264v
4. DO
5. Asus P6T Deluxe V2  
6. 3X2GB G Skill DDR3 1600 @ 600 MHz 8-8-8-18 1T 
7. Water Swiftech H20-22- Apex Ultima Kit


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 23, 2009)

This is the latest addition to my i7 family, the overclock will increase when I get better cooling for it.
1. 3002.8 MHz
2. 143 MHz
3. 1.064v
4. DO
5. Asus Rampage II Gene 
6. 3X1GB Mushkin DDR3 1600 @ 572 MHz 8-8-8-20 1T 
7. Scythe Ninja w/Silverstone FM121


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 23, 2009)

1.3612 MHz
2. 172 MHz
3. 1.20v
4. DO
5. ECS Black X58B-A 
6. 1X2GB Supertalent DDR3 1333 @ 688 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T 
7. TRUE120 w/Thermaltake Fan


----------



## mudkip (Aug 23, 2009)

Use the edit button lol , cool overclocks btw only 772mb with linpack isn't enough l(


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 24, 2009)

Here's another run with more memory used.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 28, 2009)

I dont care about your CPU clocks, I'm busy looking at two things...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> I dont care about your CPU clocks, I'm busy looking at two things...



that's what I said to myself, but I didn't wanna tell him


----------



## DarkEgo (Aug 29, 2009)

My rig should be back up monday or tuesday. I hoping to get up to 4.4 with this DO.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> My rig should be back up monday or tuesday. I hoping to get up to 4.4 with this DO.



keep us posted.  IS that why it is down?  Waiting on the new CPU?


----------



## DarkEgo (Aug 29, 2009)

No, waiting on a new pump. This LCing system has kept me down all summer from one problem or another. And when it desides to leak, it soaks my room.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> No, waiting on a new pump. This LCing system has kept me down all summer from one problem or another. And when it desides to leak, it soaks my room.



  DAMMIT MAN, glad things will finally be resolved.  Good luck man!  you haven't fried any hardware due to leaks yet right?


----------



## DarkEgo (Aug 29, 2009)

Nope 48 Hour leak test FTW!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> Nope 48 Hour leak test FTW!



good!   Thank god.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 29, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> I dont care about your CPU clocks, I'm busy looking at two things...



Yeah Metal, I should give you a custom infraction for distracting a mod.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 3, 2009)

^^ You should make him a mod for making my day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2009)

I just realized metal racer had achieved 4.2 GHz in that screenshot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2009)

ALright guys the most I can get stable out of this D0 chip is 3.9 Ghz, i'm trying for 4ghz now using the below settings.  Funny thing was when I first put the chip in, it did 4.5 GHz flawlessly, but I was just running Wprime.  Now at 4.1 ghz it wont even boot up to the logon screen. I tried more voltage on everything and nothing.

Here is my BIOS settings for 4GHz

Mother Board ( EVGA X58 )
Bios (  )
CPU ( 920 )
Batch ( # )
CPU Cooler ( Water Cooled )
Memory ( Nanya 6GB DDR3-1066 7--7-27 )  <<<Not Sure about the specs of the RAM


CPU Clock Ratio ( 20X )
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ( 191 )

CPU Uncore Frequency (Mhz) ( 16x )
Spread Spectrum ( Disabled )
PCIE Frequency (Mhz) ( 100 )

Memory Feature
Memory Control Setting ( Enabled )
Memory Frequency ( 2:6 )
Channel Interleave Setting ( 6 Way )

Rank Interleave Setting ( 4 Way )
Parameters
tCL Setting ( 7 )
tRCD Setting ( 7 )
tRP Setting ( 7 )
tRAS Setting ( 20 )
tRFC Setting ( 74 )
Command Rate ( 1T )

Voltage Control
EVGA VDroop Control ( Without VDroop )

CPU VCore ( 1.14375v )
CPU VTT Voltage ( +0 (1.2v) )
CPU PLL VCore ( 1.800vv )
DIMM Voltage ( 1.600v ) BIOS reads 1.51v
DIMM DQ Vref ( +0 )
QPI PLL VCore ( Auto )
IOH VCore ( Auto )
IOH/ICH I/O Voltage ( Auto )

ICH VCore ( Auto )
PWM Frequency ( 800 )

CPU Feature
Intel SpeedStep ( Disabled )
Turbo Mode Function ( Enabled )
CxE Function ( Disabled )
Execute Disable Bit ( Disabled )
Virtualization Technology ( Disabled )

Logical Processor Setting
Intel HT Technology ( Enabled )
Active Processor Cores ( All )
QPI Settings
QPI Control Settings ( Enabled )
QPI Link Fast Mode ( Enabled )
QPI Frequency Selection ( 4.8 )


Core frequency: 191 x 21 = 4011 MHz
Uncore frequency: 191 x 16 = 3056 MHz
Memory frequency: 191 x 6 = 1146 MHz
QPI frequency: 191 x 18 = 3438 MHz

Hyperthreading: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2009)

guys, I need some help.  THe above template failed prime, so I tried this one, manually set some voltages and still nothing after the above had failed, this failed even quicker, last try didn't even make it into windows.  I'm really starting to think something is getting too hot.  First it was a BSOD, then its just a reboot.  I Had the case opened and a fan facing the vreg/NB area, everything stayed cool to the touch, i'm puzzled, just dont get it.

Here is the last settings I tried that failed also, any suggestions?
*
Mother Board ( EVGA X58 )
Bios (  )
CPU ( 920 )
Batch ( # )
CPU Cooler ( Water Cooled )
Memory ( Nanya 6GB DDR3-1066 7--7-27 ) <<<Not Sure about the specs of the RAM


CPU Clock Ratio ( 20X )
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ( 191 )

CPU Uncore Frequency (Mhz) ( 16x )
Spread Spectrum ( Disabled )
PCIE Frequency (Mhz) ( 100 )

Memory Feature
Memory Control Setting ( Enabled )
Memory Frequency ( 2:6 )
Channel Interleave Setting ( 6 Way )

Rank Interleave Setting ( 4 Way )
Parameters
tCL Setting ( 7 )
tRCD Setting ( 7 )
tRP Setting ( 7 )
tRAS Setting ( 20 )
tRFC Setting ( 74 )
Command Rate ( 1T )

Voltage Control
EVGA VDroop Control ( Without VDroop )
CPU VCore ( 1.1500v )
CPU VTT Voltage ( +100 )
CPU PLL VCore ( 1.800vv )
DIMM Voltage ( 1.700v ) BIOS reads 1.61v
DIMM DQ Vref ( +0 )
QPI PLL VCore ( 1.3500v )
IOH VCore ( 1.2750v )
IOH/ICH I/O Voltage ( Auto )
ICH VCore ( Auto )
PWM Frequency ( 800 )

CPU Feature
Intel SpeedStep ( Disabled )
Turbo Mode Function ( Enabled )
CxE Function ( Disabled )
Execute Disable Bit ( Disabled )
Virtualization Technology ( Disabled )

Logical Processor Setting
Intel HT Technology ( Enabled )
Active Processor Cores ( All )
QPI Settings
QPI Control Settings ( Enabled )
QPI Link Fast Mode ( Enabled )
QPI Frequency Selection ( 4.8 )


Core frequency: 191 x 21 = 4011 MHz
Uncore frequency: 191 x 16 = 3056 MHz
Memory frequency: 191 x 6 = 1146 MHz
QPI frequency: 191 x 18 = 3438 MHz

Hyperthreading: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled*


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> guys, I need some help.  THe above template failed prime, so I tried this one, manually set some voltages and still nothing after the above had failed, this failed even quicker, last try didn't even make it into windows.  I'm really starting to think something is getting too hot.  First it was a BSOD, then its just a reboot.  I Had the case opened and a fan facing the vreg/NB area, everything stayed cool to the touch, i'm puzzled, just dont get it.
> 
> Here is the last settings I tried that failed also, any suggestions?
> *
> ...



Damn CP, WTF? That chip did 4.5 on just 1.37v. There's got to be some issue other than the chip...Your settings look fine except for that crazy high vcore. If you keep having issues, my offer still stands!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 4, 2009)

Sometimes it helps to back up a bit on these chips. Try these if you like. It really looks to be more of a memory problem tho...

21 x 210

vcore 1.41

vtt 1.35

QPI PLL 1.1

CPU PLL 1.8

IOH vcore 1.1

IOH/ICH/I/O 1.5

ICH vcore 1.05


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm in the same boat as CP, mine will boot at 4.4GHz wih 1.35v. But I can't seem to get 4.0 stable no matter what setting I use. 20x200, 21x191, 19x211, it doesn't matter what multiplier/blck setup. It falls on its face during prime. 

*Edit:* I forgot to add that 1.3+v I've avoided for 4.0. I havent done TOO much testing because I'm too dang busy right now. But for 4.0, I may have to resort to 1.3-1.33v+ and 1.35v vtt/qpi. I'm too happy with my 3.6GHz @ 1.16v, 1.29vtt, and 1,800MHz DDR3 8-8-8-18 @ 1.65v. I'm focused on i5 stuff right now...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Damn CP, WTF? That chip did 4.5 on just 1.37v. There's got to be some issue other than the chip...Your settings look fine except for that crazy high vcore. If you keep having issues, my offer still stands!



Sorry Paul, vcore was 1.1500 



rickss69 said:


> Sometimes it helps to back up a bit on these chips. Try these if you like. It really looks to be more of a memory problem tho...
> 
> 21 x 210
> 
> ...



i'll give these a shot, however vcore I dont need that much.  I did 4.5ghz stable enough to run wprime a few times and super pi @ 1.35v.  This chip is great, just dont know why something is crapping on me lately.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

alright guys, good news.  Stability issue for some reason is gone.  I just flashed to newest BIOS (SZ2P).  Here I am at the moment, crunching since I booted.  roughly about 2 hours.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 5, 2009)

Cool beans!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Cool beans!



yeah man, it plauged me for about a week or so, I was about to RMA everything I could


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 5, 2009)

I go through those spells myself with the bench rig. Sometimes I just have to get up and walk away from it for awhile. Go play a game or something...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> I go through those spells myself with the bench rig. Sometimes I just have to get up and walk away from it for awhile. Go play a game or something...



yeah man, this was the worst ever.  Thank god it seems to be fine now.  I'll keep you guys posted as I try to go higher


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 11, 2009)

Bye bye warranty






Noticing a 3-4c drop overall.

Was sooooo uneven


----------



## Super Sarge (Sep 11, 2009)

Here are my OC settings Air cooled


----------



## Yukikaze (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh-kay. I should be ordering my watercooling kit shortly. I just hope they let all my shopping list through customs back home, it is slowly becoming bigger and bigger:

1) Complete WC Setup
2) Phenom II X3 720BE
3) ASUS M4A785TD-M EVO
4) 4Gb of G.Skill Ripjaws
5) Sempron 140

And I am pretty sure I am going to pick up more stuff here.... I hope WC will let my 975 spread some wings over the 4Ghz mark.


----------



## Super Sarge (Oct 7, 2009)

My settings are in the system specs CPU 920 Stepping D0 19*205  CPU Voltage 1.2625, QPi/Dram 1.20000 Memory 1.62 Asus P6t Deluxe V2 cooler is Arctic cooling Freezer Rev 2, Memory is Mushkin Red Lines  6 gigs timings 6 7 6 18 1 N Video Card Nviida 260 GTX


----------



## zAAm (Oct 9, 2009)

Super Sarge said:


> My settings are in the system specs CPU 920 Stepping D0 19*205  CPU Voltage 1.2625, QPi/Dram 1.20000 Memory 1.62 Asus P6t Deluxe V2 cooler is Arctic cooling Freezer Rev 2, Memory is Mushkin Red Lines  6 gigs timings 6 7 6 18 1 N Video Card Nviida 260 GTX



Added. Sorry I took so long, I've been busy as hell...


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 10, 2009)

1. 4.0 Ghz
2. 200 Mhz
3. 1.26875v bios, LLC enabled
4. D0
5. Asus P6T6 WS Revolution 
6. 3x2GB GSkill Pi (Blue) 1600mhz tCL8 @ 800mhz 7-7-7-21 1T
7. Vendetta 2 with Cooler Master R4


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone who got my motherboard and my CPU can you please give me your overclock settings,because my bios went default today and shop automatic overclock to 4.11Ghz is no more.And strange is that in bios multiplier shows 20X but in cpuz or other program it shows 12.and now i got speed only 2.2Ghz for my 2.67 cpu.No matter what i change it doesnt show me 20X in windows.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 12, 2009)

I used load OC profiles option.shop where i bought my OC bundle got saved its OC profile in CMOS so i could load it but still windows shows 12X and CPU speed is only 2.2ghz


----------



## REDDLINE (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello, I just joined the club, i run an I7 940 @ 4.050 GHz, seems like im the second I7 940 and thought i would contribute since the majority of the ones here are 920's. I just joined, i actually view this thread alot for references on new hardware and tips on my OC.

Thank you zAAm for this thread and im very happy to join the Core I7 Overclockers Club.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 2, 2010)

you guys should add vtt and qpi voltage to the list of required specs,they seem to be more important than cpu volts. With out that information no one here can use your settings to help their overclock.



Spoiler



Mother Board ( EVGA X58 3X SLI) 
CPU ( W3520 )
CPU Cooler ( H70 ) 
Memory ( GSKILL Trident 2000 ) 
PSU ( Antec 850 ) 
GPU ( GTX470 x 2 ) 
Drivers ( 260.99 ) 
Operating System ( Windows 7 64 Pro ) 


Frequency Control 
CPU Clock Ratio ( 21X ) 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ( 210 ) 
MCH Strap ( Auto ) 
CPU Uncore Frequency (Mhz) ( 4200Mhz { 20X } ) 
CPU Clock Skew ( 0 ps ) 
Spread Spectrum ( Disabled ) 
PCIE Frequency (Mhz) ( 101 ) 


Memory Feature         
Memory Speed ( Standard ) 
Memory Control Setting ( Enabled ) 
Memory Frequency ( 2:10 ) 
Channel Interleave Setting ( 6 Way ) 
Rank Interleave Setting ( 4 Way ) 
Memory Low Gap ( Auto ) 
tCL Setting ( 9 ) 
tRCD Setting ( 11 ) 
tRP Setting ( 9 ) 
tRAS Setting ( 24 ) 
tRFC Setting ( 88 ) 
Command Rate ( 1t ) 


Voltage Control 
EVGA VDroop Control ( Without VDroop ) 
CPU VCore ( 1.375 ) 
CPU VTT Voltage ( +400 ) 
CPU PLL VCore ( 1.650 )  
DIMM Voltage ( 1.7 ) 
DIMM DQ Vref ( +0mV ) 
QPI PLL VCore ( 1.2 ) 
IOH VCore ( 1.2 ) 
IOH/ICH I/O Voltage ( 1.5 )   
ICH VCore ( 1.25 ) 
*PWM Frequency ( 800 KHZ )


----------



## REDDLINE (Nov 3, 2010)

I agree, if the required information means including Qpi, vtt and such, i will gladly add those to my OC information.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 3, 2010)

1. 4021.8 Mhz
2. 191 Mhz
3. 1.275V
4. D0
5. Asus Rampage II Gene
6. 1149mhz Crucial D9s
7. Corsair A70 (Air Cooling)


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 29, 2010)

zAAm said:


> This club is for everyone who OWNS an overclocked i7 920 (940, 950, 965 and 975 users can come as well although your sanity will be questioned ). I suspect that most i7 owners overclock theirs anyway.



as shortcut just type "only socket 1366"


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 29, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> you guys should add vtt and qpi voltage to the list of required specs,they seem to be more important than cpu volts. With out that information no one here can use your settings to help their overclock.


Thats nice and all, but too bad it varies from each chip and motherboard. It would give a good starting point but as we should all know each chip and mobo are different so using other people's settings is not something I would reccomend. 

Its best to learn the process yourself so you know what you are doing rather that cookie cutter settings.


----------



## zAAm (Nov 30, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> 1. 4021.8 Mhz
> 2. 191 Mhz
> 3. 1.275V
> 4. D0
> ...



Okay, added 
Could you add your memory timing information as well so I can add that to the table?



hayder.master said:


> as shortcut just type "only socket 1366"



Haha, true. That'd probably be better. Although, considering it's the "Core i7 Overclockers Club", I guess we could allow 860 and other LGA1156 i7 users?  



EarthDog said:


> Thats nice and all, but too bad it varies from each chip and motherboard. It would give a good starting point but as we should all know each chip and mobo are different so using other people's settings is not something I would reccomend.
> 
> Its best to learn the process yourself so you know what you are doing rather that cookie cutter settings.



Yeah, I think the club gives you something to aim for, but you'll still need to do the overclocking on your own - there's tons of sites for that. Maybe I'll add a list of the better ones.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 30, 2010)

i7 930.

1. 4305 Mhz
2. 205 Mhz
3. 1.328V
4. D0
5. Gigabyte x58 UD7
6. 6GB 2050mhz Kingston HyperX T1 - CAS 8
7. Swiftech Apogee XT

http://img.techpowerup.org/100724/zzz.png


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 1, 2010)

1. 4021.8 Mhz
2. 191 Mhz
3. 1.275V
4. D0
5. Asus Rampage II Gene
6. 1149mhz Crucial D9s
7. Corsair A70 (Air Cooling)

My timings are CL9 but i am going to try CL8 here soon so dont update my info until i fully test CL8


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 1, 2010)

1. 4.2GHz
2. 21x200
3. 1.26V Core / 1.27V QPI 
4. 950, basically D0
5. Asus Rampage III Formula
6. A-DATA 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 @ 8-8-8-24
7. Noctua NH-D14





950's run hot..!


----------



## mudkip (Dec 11, 2010)

not so different then 920 

I have i5 750 now and it's doing fine, although i miss my i7 920 ;(


----------

